# Сглажен поясничный лордоз



## Leshiy20051 (7 Мар 2008)

Как началась проблема? В 23 года обнаружил периодические боли в поясничном отделе спины, затем боли стали отдавать в ногу, в бедро. При вставании с кровати ( в основном по утрам) Чуствуется стянутость спины. В течении дня расхаживаюсь и дискомфорт отступает. Обратился к врачу невропатологу. Сделал снимок поясничного отдела позвоночника. Результат - сглажен поясничный лордоз. Межпозвонковые щели сохранены,контуры позвонков ровные, четкие.

Это лечиться? Какие процедуры необходимы?


----------



## Helen (8 Мар 2008)

*сглажен поясничный лордоз*



Leshiy20051 написал(а):


> Как началась проблема? В 23 года обнаружил периодические боли в поясничном отделе спины, затем боли стали отдавать в ногу, в бедро. При вставании с кровати ( в основном по утрам) Чуствуется стянутость спины. В течении дня расхаживаюсь и дискомфорт отступает. Обратился к врачу невропатологу. Сделал снимок поясничного отдела позвоночника. Результат - сглажен поясничный лордоз. Межпозвонковые щели сохранены,контуры позвонков ровные, четкие.
> 
> Это лечиться? Какие процедуры необходимы?



Рентгенологического исследования недостаточно при жалобах, которые Вы описываете, необходимо МРТ. Вероятно, Вы еще не были на повторном приеме у невролога, думаю, он назначит.

А что было до 23 лет - травмы, спорт, тренажерные залы, нагрузки...?
Напишите подробнее.


----------



## Leshiy20051 (9 Ноя 2010)

Сделал МТР поясничного отдела позвоночника: 

На полученных изображениях высота тел позвонков не снижена. На всех исследуемых уповнях незначительно снижена гидрофильность межпозвоночных дисков. Сколиоз поясничного отдела позвоночника влево. На уровне L5-S1, диск выступает локально медианно в просвет позвоночного канала до 2-x мм. В нижней замыкательной пластинке L3 позвонка имеется незначительное вдавление- грыжа Шморля. Переднезадний размер позвоночного канала на уровне тела L5 до 11,1 мм. Спинной мозг прослеживается до уровня L1 позвонка, имеет обычную ширину, конфигурацию, однородную структуру. Паравертебральные мягкие ткани без видимых изменений.  

*ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ:* МР- признаки начальных дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений на исследуемом уровне. Стеноз позвоночного канала. Подскажите что делать ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2010)

А что болит, на сегодня?


----------

